# IUI with one ovary and PCOS?



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me, me and my partner (same sex relationship) want to have a baby, we are saving for IVF because of my problems, but I've been thinking about IUI also as it's cheaper, even though I know it has a lower success rate, I was just wondering if I'd have the same chance of it working than anyone else who doesn't have the problems that I have?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

It's a tricky one and very much a numbers game.  I had two natural IUIs earlier this year and both negative so we are now saving for a round of IVF.  If money was unlimited I would have IUI for a year however money is limited so are changing to IVF for the higher success rate.  Have you joined a clinic?  I'd go with what they recommend I guess no harm doing some IUI before moving to IVF.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't joined a clinic just yet, we are just saving money before we do anything, I'm just not sure if I'd have the same chance as a woman who has no fertility problems, I've tried looking it up but can't really find anything, I get my period every month, have done since I had one of my ovaries removed.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I expect you've got just as much chance as any one else if there are no other issues as the body usually only releases one egg anyway.  I only ever had one dominant follicle which is normal on a natural cycle.  I'd recommend attending the fertility show or alternative parenting show to get a feeling for the clinics, it's also a great way to get lots of information.


----------

